# تأييد حبس " فاطمة ناعوت " ...ونفس الخطأ القاتل



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]قررت محكمة جنح مستأنف السيدة زينب بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة اليوم الخميس، *​​ *[FONT=&quot]رفض الاستئناف *​*[FONT=&quot]المقدم من شريف أديب دفاع الكاتبة فاطمة ناعوت، على حكم حبسها 3 سنوات بتهمة ازدراء الأديان، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شهدت الجلسة تغيب الكاتبة الصحفية فاطمة ناعوت ودفاعها عن حضور الجلسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]***** [/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]( تعليقى الشخصى ) 
[/FONT]​[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​  نفس الخطأ القاتل الذى أوقع " أسلام البحيرى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نفس الغرور ونفس التعالى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لا أفهم ولا أستوعب غياب متهم ودفاعه عن جلسة الأستئناف ؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل تطعن على الحكم بالأستئناف ...ثم تتغيب عن الجلسة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قانوناً بالطبع سيتم تأييد حكم محكمة أول درجة عليك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تنتظر لعمل مُعارضة أستئنافية ... وأنت وحظك ؟!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موكلتك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] الآن طريدة العدالة ...بغض النظر عن التعاطف معها أو الشماتة فيها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المُحصلة النهائية والحقيقة الواقعة أن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" فاطمة ناعوت " هاربة من أحكام [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2016)

و غابت ليه طيب !
غرور و تعالى !


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> و غابت ليه طيب !
> غرور و تعالى !


 *[FONT=&quot]كاتبة على " فيسها " أنها سافرت كندا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لحضور [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]المؤتمر المصري الكندي الأول حول مستقبل مصر[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أسمه أية دة يا "حوبو" ؟![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2016)

*لا تعليق ...
:download::download::download:

*
*






*​


----------



## كليماندوس (31 مارس 2016)

*خســـــــــــارة​*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2016)

طب دى هتتكرم هناك يا عبود يعنى تتكرم و لا تروح المحكمه تستئنف ههههههه


 الحقيقه يعنى تصرف مش صح منها خالص
 اولا كان عندها وقت تروح تستئنف النهرده فى المحكمه و تحترم  جلستها--
 و تسافر النهرده بعد الظهر  او بكره الصبح كدا و لا  كدا  هى هتتكرم بعد بكره السبت ! طيب مش كان ممكن المحاميه بتاعتها تحضر بدلها ؟؟
 و لا مينفعش يا عبود ؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *خســـــــــــارة​*


 *[FONT=&quot]ربنا أدانا مخ علشان نتصرف*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مش علشان يركبنا الغرور أو الأستهتار ..[/FONT]*​ 


حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ! طيب مش كان ممكن المحاميه بتاعتها تحضر بدلها ؟؟
> و لا مينفعش يا عبود ؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]لآاااااازم تحضر [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... إلا لو محجوزة فى مستشفى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيحضر محاميها وبيثبت وبيطلب التأجيل والقاضى بيأجل فوراً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن مسافرة كندا علشان يكرمها " أندرو " و "مجدى ميخائيل " ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أغلب الظن أن محاميها نصحها بالحضور وهى رفضت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] وإلا مايبقاش عنده ضمير [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2016)

نسيت شريف سبعاوى هههههه من المكرميييين  هههههه
غلطانه طبعا--
 و الى بيشيل قفه مخرومه هتشر على دماغه 
و شكلها كدا مش هترجع البلد و هتكمل هوناااك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نسيت شريف *سبعاوى *هههههه من المكرميييين  هههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]سبعاوى تمنياوى طه ...*​​​ *[FONT=&quot]لآ ما أنا ( خبيث ) بعيد عنك 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​[/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سبعاوى تمنياوى طه ...*​​​ *[FONT=&quot]لآ ما أنا ( خبيث ) بعيد عنك
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT]


 مانى فاهمااااا ياخوووى ههههههه
بس جولت لازمن نغلسوا عليك :2:[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2016)

:new6::new6::new6::new6:


​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> 
> ​


 عبووووووود لو سمممحت - متتريقش على دول -- دول متخرجين من تحت ايدى انا :beee:
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دا طلع منى كتير فى البلد ههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> عبووووووود لو سمممحت - متتريقش على دول -- دول متخرجين من تحت ايدى انا :beee:
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه دا طلع منى كتير فى البلد ههههههههه:smil12:


 *[FONT=&quot]يا حوبو انتى مافيش (منك) فى البلد دى كولاتهااااا*​​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ع الأقل أنتى معاكى أربع لغات ... منهم لغة بنغنى لها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ودع هواك وأنسانى )...[/FONT]*​ 
:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (31 مارس 2016)

سؤال يا عوبد
هو ينفع تسافر اصلا وهى عليها قضية لم تنتهى بعد


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أبريل 2016)

*
لو فعلا المحامى نصحها و هى ما حضرتش 

تبقى فعلا مجنونة 

أو يمكن قاصدة تهرب بأة 

بس هو ينفع تهرب فعلا ؟؟

و لا هى بتهيج الرأى العام الأجنبى و لا إيه الموقف ؟؟

تتكرم برة مصر _ و تتسجن جوة مصر 

التضاد يؤكد المعنى و يوضحه :08:
______________

يمكن لما ترجع تسلم نفسها 

_____________

و أنا مع جرجس فى نفس السؤال 

هو ينفع تسافر و هى عليها حكم محكمة ابتدائية ؟؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (1 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> 
> ​



*يا باشا : الواد ابنى مش عارف الفعل من الإسم 

بأقوله : لما أقولك ربنا ياخدك _ إعرابها إيه ؟؟

قال لى : ربنا مبتدأ و ياخدك خبر 

قولتله :طب إيه رأيك إن ياخدك ديه فعل 

قال لى بجد ؟؟

سألته : طب عارف ال verb من ال noun 

قال : طبعا 

قولتله : I hope that God takes you to the hell today 

:w00t::w00t::w00t:

:new6::new6::new6:
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال يا عوبد
> هو ينفع تسافر اصلا وهى عليها قضية لم تنتهى بعد





+إيرينى+ قال:


> * و أنا مع جرجس فى نفس السؤال
> هو ينفع تسافر و هى عليها حكم محكمة ابتدائية ؟؟*​


 *[FONT=&quot]المنع من السفر *​*[FONT=&quot]بيبقى بقرار من النائب العام أو المحامى العام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيتلغى بقرار منه أو من المحكمة – ومش بيتقبض عليه وهو مسافر – بيرجعوه فقط[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المحكوم عليه بيتم أدارج أسمه فى كمبيوتر الداخلية ومش ممنوع من السفر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]– لكن مطلوب لتنفيذ حكم  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمجرد ما يعمل اجراءات المعارضة بيتشال أسمه من على الكمبيوتر ويسافر عادى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حالة "فاطمة" هنا هى عاملة أستئناف ومسددة الكفالة – يبقى تسافر عادى[/FONT]*​ 

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ومحدش له حاجة عندها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأعتبار ان فاطمة مبتدأ والسفر خبر [/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## فادي الكلداني (1 أبريل 2016)

*أرى ان تقدم على طلب لجوء في كندا وبذلك ستحل جميع مشاكلها الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية وحتى العقدية منها! تحتاج محامي هجرة وليس محامي دفاع، على فرض ان التهم الملصقة بها مجرد هراء*


----------



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2016)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *أرى ان تقدم على طلب لجوء في كندا وبذلك ستحل جميع مشاكلها الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية وحتى العقدية منها! تحتاج محامي هجرة وليس محامي دفاع، على فرض ان التهم الملصقة بها مجرد هراء*


معندهاش اى مشاكل خالص غير قانونية بس
مش بقر عليها انا
اقتصاديا واجتماعيا حدث ولا حرج
بتسافر لاى دولة بدون اى معوقات
يبقى فين مشاكلها ؟؟؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (1 أبريل 2016)

grges monir قال:


> معندهاش اى مشاكل خالص غير قانونية بس
> مش بقر عليها انا
> اقتصاديا واجتماعيا حدث ولا حرج
> بتسافر لاى دولة بدون اى معوقات
> يبقى فين مشاكلها ؟؟؟




*يعني مسألة ازدراء الاديان والتهم الموجهة اليها تعتبر مسألة بسيطة؟ هو أخلال وتقييد لحرية الرأي والتعبير مهما كان نوع المجتمع، متحفظ، متزمت، او منفتح! ام انا مخطيء؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]يا أخ فادى ..ماينفعش لما تتوجه تهمة – أى تهمة - لأى حد *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول : أصل أنا كنت باهزر ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ماينفعش يبقى عندى جلسة أستئناف وماحضرهاش وأتصور فى مطار تورنتو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نفس يوم الجلسة وأنا باكل آيس كريم - وأنزل الصور ع الفيس علشان أخد لآيك ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لو أنا محامى الخصم هاخد الصور دى أحطها أمام القاضى وأطالب بعدم قبول المعارضة الأستئنافية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لنرجسية وغرور المتهمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ويطلع المحامى يقول موكلتى لم تحضر لظروف (قهرية) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهل الظروف القهرية من ضمنها أكل الشيكولاتة فى المطارات ؟!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (2 أبريل 2016)

اتصور انها لو رجعت و سجنت ببلدها وهى التى قد تقدمت لعضوية مجلس الشعب ، فبعد خروجها صحيح سيزداد رصيدها لدى ابناء الوطن ، لكن نفسها ستصبح كسيرة و ستنقم على البلد التى فعلت بها هذا
و ربما حينها ستندم على عدم التخلى عن بلدها حينما اتيحت لها فرصة عمل ذلك 
لكنها ايضا لو عملت لجوء و نفدت بجلدها و نعمت بالحريه خارج وطنها - سينقص جدا رصيدها ببلدها - لانها حين ذاك ستكون طريدة العدالة و غير شجاعة لمواجهه الموقف و ستتاثر كثيرا شعبيتها و تتقلص
*هى فى موقف صعب*​اتصور انها سترجع لتثبت انها ليست نادمة من ناحية وليست خائفة لانها لم ترتكب فعلا يشينها " هذا من وجهه نظرها بهذه الجزئية من وجهه نظرى الشخصية فقط " 
*تماما كما قال أ/ عبود - نفس الغرور و نفس الغلطة الشنعاء*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 أبريل 2016)

*شاهد.. «ناعوت» باكية: «بيكرموني في كندا وهتحبس في مصر»*​

*شوفوا التعليقات على اللينك 

______________________

ان كان عليا : هى صعبانة عليا طبعا 

واحدة طول عمرها مرفهة و مدارس لغات و و و 

مش وش بهدلة و هى فى السن دا 

أخرتها : حبس عشان جملة ؟؟

هى صحيح ازدرت فعلا 

لكن هى برضوا صعبانة عليا 

_____________

قانون منيل الصراحة 
​*


----------



## grges monir (3 أبريل 2016)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *يعني مسألة ازدراء الاديان والتهم الموجهة اليها تعتبر مسألة بسيطة؟ هو أخلال وتقييد لحرية الرأي والتعبير مهما كان نوع المجتمع، متحفظ، متزمت، او منفتح! ام انا مخطيء؟*


لا يا صديقى مقولتش بسيطة
انا بس برد على  كلامك الخاص ان طلب اللجوء هيحل مشاكلها الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والسياسية
فبقوللك فين مشاكلها الاقتصادية دى ؟؟؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (4 أبريل 2016)

[SIZE="4" طالما التكريم جاها من المصريين بكندا كما سمعت 
شو اهميته عشان تفضله على جلستها وشو الاهم الحريه او الجايزه؟ لو انها جايزه من كندا ورسميه يمكن فيها كلام وعذر  ماتقدر تطالبهم بتاجيلها شوي..بالنسبه للي يقولون لها اهربي ولا ترجعي وين تروح هذه تصنف نفسها من متنورينا اللي تحارب التخلف اذا كل متنور رفض يدفع الثمن من حريته وحياته وهرب الى بلاد اخرى ناسها قدمو ثمن حريتها وتنورها شو الفايده من شعارهم  عجيب المنطق..انا مو شايفه انها تستحق السجن حتى لو ازدرت طالما ما احد مات او ما تسببت بفتنه بس فطومه من يومها تعرف من اين تؤكل الكتف هي عارفه ماراح تنسجن مع هذه الشهره وهذه الفلوس وهولاء المحامين وراي العام اللي معاها فمافي مانع من مراوغه شويتين والسفر يوم جلستها عشان يستفز القاضي ويحكم عليها وتصير شوشره وشهره اكبر..ماشاء الله شهرتها واصله للخليج شو تبغي اكثر بعد..حياج فطومه والله انج حرمه ذكيه [/SIZE]


----------



## كليماندوس (4 أبريل 2016)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> * فطومه من يومها تعرف من اين تؤكل الكتف *​


 *لو عارفة كانت نجحت فى الانتخابات - او لم تتقدم من اساسه*


هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> * فمافي مانع من مراوغه شويتين والسفر يوم جلستها عشان يستفز القاضي ويحكم عليها وتصير شوشره*


*ليس الهدف هو القاضى او القضاء *
*و انما تأجيج الراى العام و احداث حالة من الحراك بالمجتمع *
*- فالقاضى - و كما اوضح أ/ عبود يحكم بما امامه من مستندات و وقائع - وهنا استئناف بلا محامى ولا المتهم و هنا اوضح أ/ عبود النتيجة " المنطقية قانونا "*

*اتصور انها " تعمدت " الذهاب للتكريم نفس يوم جلستها كمحاولة و مناورة ربما تنجح لإحراج الوضع العام بمصر ( لم احدد ) و بالتالى ما سيترتب عليه*
*- - - *
*شكرا اختى هيفاء على القاء الضوء على جزئية لم تؤخذ فى الحسبان ابان تناول " موضوع الكاتبة فاطمة ناعوت " *
*@ نقطة ذكية بلا شك*:kap:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أبريل 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]قد يرى البعض أن التصرف ( ذكى )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين يرى البعض أن التصرف شابه ( الغرور )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحياناً يلجأ دفاع المتهم – أى متهم – لتأجيل الجلسات لأنه ينتظر مُستند هام يرتبط بقضيته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحياناً بيكون المتهم نفسه مرعوب من حضور الجلسة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقولك أسمع الحكم من برة برة ولا أدخلش برجليا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على محاميه أن يبذل جهده ونصيحته ويعمل اللى عليه بدون فذلكة أو أستعراض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة فى جلسات الأستئناف مافيهاش هزار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وماعتقدش أن محاميها أتفذلك أو أستعرض عضلاته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى وضعته فى موقف لا يملك معه أى تصرف (واحدة محضرتش هيعمل لها أية ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكارثة أن يعتقد الدالف الى المحاكم أن الرأى العام هو ناصره [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كارثة يدفع ثمنها ويكتشف فى النهاية أن السكينة كانت سارقاه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أقول هذا من واقع خبرتى الطويلة .. لا من حيث التمنى لأحد بالسجن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وربنا يعينها ويعين محاميها على القادم [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 أبريل 2016)

ماهو اللي نجح قدامها واحد اشطر منها في اكل الكتف الاشطر فيه الاشطر منه
الشوشره بتفيدها بتضيف لها وتجيب متعاطفين   اللي مايعرف
حد زي عبود يشرح شو سالفتها مع القضاء اكيد يتعاطف معاها ويشوف القاضي غلطان هذا القصد وهذا شي زين لها
والعفو
لا شكر على واجب من يومي نظرتي ثاقبه وذكيه:t23:


----------



## كليماندوس (8 أبريل 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]قد يرى البعض أن التصرف ( ذكى )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين يرى البعض أن التصرف شابه ( الغرور )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أحياناً يلجأ دفاع المتهم – أى متهم – لتأجيل الجلسات لأنه ينتظر مُستند هام يرتبط بقضيته *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحياناً بيكون المتهم نفسه مرعوب من حضور الجلسة*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يقولك أسمع الحكم من برة برة ولا أدخلش برجليا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على محاميه أن يبذل جهده ونصيحته ويعمل اللى عليه بدون فذلكة أو أستعراض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة فى جلسات الأستئناف مافيهاش هزار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وماعتقدش أن محاميها أتفذلك أو أستعرض عضلاته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هى وضعته فى موقف لا يملك معه أى تصرف (واحدة محضرتش هيعمل لها أية ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكارثة أن يعتقد الدالف الى المحاكم أن الرأى العام هو ناصره [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كارثة يدفع ثمنها ويكتشف فى النهاية أن السكينة كانت سارقاه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أقول هذا من واقع خبرتى الطويلة .. لا من حيث التمنى لأحد بالسجن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وربنا يعينها ويعين محاميها على القادم [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


*مما لا شك فيه - اننا نثق تماما بإمتلاكك أ / عبـود - المعرفة و الدراية + الخبرة الميدانية بالمجال القانونى ، و كما يقول المثل ( لا يفتى و مالك " النواحى القانونية " بالمدينة ) = المنتدى*

*فهذا لا مجال للنقاش ولا الخلاف عليه *​
*لكنى احاول إستيعاب موقفها هذا - وهنا يجاز القول بان تصرفها هذا :
1 - غرور
2 - محاولة " إنتحارية / ذكية / يائسة "  لقلب موازين الامور ومن يدرى عل و عسى يترك بصمته على الامور
ليصبح الوضع ان الخارج يكرم و يحتفل بما يراه شخصية غير عاديه ، و الداخل يسجنه و يذله*
*مع خالص ودى و إحترامى و تقديرى*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (21 مايو 2016)

*نواب يحشدون لتعديل مادة ازدراء الأديان
*






*أعلن عدد كبير من نواب البرلمان عزمهم حذف الفقرة «و» من المادة ظ©ظ¨ من قانون العقوبات، والخاصة بازدراء الأديان، وتقدم ظ،ظ ظ  نائب بطلب إلى الدكتور على عبدالعال رئيس البرلمان، يطلبون فيه حذف هذه الفقرة.
فيما قوبل طلبهم برفض وغضب شديدين من نواب حزب النور السلفي الذين طالبوا برأى الأزهر الشريف قبل إلغاء المادة، بعد أن كانوا يهاجمون الأزهر فى ظروف سابقة، وهددوا بالتصدى لمحاولات إلغاء هذه الفقرة.
فيما أعلن أعضاء اللجنة الدستورية والتشريعية للبرلمان عقد جلسات استماع مع علماء الأزهر والكنيسة لمناقشة وجهات النظر المختلفة حول هذه الفقرة.
من ناحيتها قالت الدكتورة آمنة نصير، عضو اللجنة الدينية بمجلس النواب، إنها من ضمن من تقدموا بمشروع قانون لحذف الفقرة الخاصة بازدراء الأديان من المادة ظ©ظ¨ لقانون العقوبات، من أجل حماية الشريعة الإسلامية وحرية الفكر.
وأضافت «نصير» لـ«البوابة»: «لا يوجد فكر يواجه بالسجون، وهناك ظ£ مواد فى الدستور تحمى الحريات سواء حرية الفكر أو حرية القول». *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مايو 2016)

*[FONT=&quot]أنا مع ألغاء ( الحبس ) ...ومع تغليظ الغرامة وتدرجها فى حالات العَود*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأختلافها حسب سن ومكانة المتهم الأجتماعية ومدى وصول كتاباته للناس ومدى تأثيرها .... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمعنى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]اللى عنده برنامج تلفزيونى ثابت لا يمكن أبداً أن يستوى مع شوية طلبة بتهرج على اليوتيوب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كاتب يتعمد فى كل ندوة أن يستهزئ بشرائع الناس ويسخر منها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يتساوى أبداً مع هاوى على الفيس بوك .... 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وهكذا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (21 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أنا مع ألغاء ( الحبس ) ...ومع تغليظ الغرامة وتدرجها فى حالات العَود*


*هل تتوقع حدوث اى تغيير فى هذا الامر فى ظل حزب النور المتمثل فى البرلمان
مجرد معرفة رؤيتك فى الامر *


----------



## كليماندوس (25 مايو 2016)

*ازدراء الأديان يثير الجدل تحت القبة






مازالت قضية إزدراء الأديان والعقوبة القاسية ضدها تحتل جدلا واسعا خلال مناقشات اللجنة الدينية واللجنة التشريعية بمجلس النواب واتهامات خبراء حقوق الانسان للقانون بأنها ترسانة جديدة من القوانين المقيدة للحريات، فقد تصدرت تلك القضية مناقشات لجنة الشئون الدينية والأوقاف بالمجلس خلال اجتماعاتها برئاسة النائب الدكتور أسامة العبد، خاصة بعد التعديل المقدم من بعض النواب بشأن مادة ازدراء الأديان بقانون العقوبات، وتعديل الفقرة (و) من المادة 98 بقانون العقوبات والخاصة بازدراء الأديان، وذلك لدراسة الجوانب الداخلة فى اختصاص اللجنة.
و تنص المادة 98 الفقرة من قانون العقوبات على: "يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تجاوز خمس سنوات أو بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسمائة جنيه ولا تجاوز ألف جنيه كل من استغل الدين فى الترويج أو التحبيذ بالقول أو بالكتابة أو بأي وسيلة أخرى لأفكار متطرفة بقصد إثارة الفتنة أو تحقير أو ازدراء أحد الأديان السماوية أو الطوائف المنتمية إليها أو الإضرار بالوحدة الوطنية أو السلام الاجتماعى".
وأحالت اللجنة الموضوع للمناقشة الدقيقة لهيئة كبار العلماء حرصا على المزيد من الدراسة المتأنية من المتخصصين فى الدين بالتعاون من دار الافتاء المصرية والكنيسة.

وقال أسامة العبد "إننا سوف نناقش القانون مع مجموعة من الخبراء في دار الافتاء المصرية وكبار الكنيسه"، مؤكدا رفض اللجنة على العقوبة الشديدة لمتهمى ازدراء الاديان.

وجاء الجدل بعد أن تقدمت النائبة آمنة نصير صاحبة مقترح إلغاء مادة ازدراء الأديان، وذكرت النائبة أنها تقدمت بمقترح بقانون لإلغاء مادة ازدراء الأديان بقانون العقوبات لكونها تسىء للإسلام وقد أيد طلبها 99 نائبا وهو ما جعل رئيس المجلس الدكتور على عبد العال يحيل المقترح مباشرة إلى لجنة الشؤون التشريعية وليس إلى لجنة المقترحات والشكاوى وفقا للمتبع فى المقترحات التى يتقدم بها الأعضاء، لافتة إلى أن تزكية الكثير من النواب للطلب ساعد فى توفير الوقت وعرضه المقترح مباشرة على اللجنة التشريعية التى ستبدأ نظره وتعد عنه تقريرا وترفعه مرة أخرى إلى رئيس المجلس ليعرضه على الجلسة العامة ويأخذ التصويت النهائى من الأعضاء حول إصداره من عدمه، ولفتت نصير إلى أن ما يعوق موافقة البرلمان على إصدار هذا القانون هو العقلية الجامدة فى تفسير الدين وإصرار الأزهر على وجود تلك المادة كضامن لعدم المساس بالدين، وهو ما أيده عدد من النواب الذين قالوا إن مستشار شيخ الأزهر القانونى أخبرهم برفض شيخ الأزهر لهذا القانون وطالب منهم عدم تمريره فى البرلمان.​*


----------



## Maran+atha (25 مايو 2016)

انا مع التخلص من قانون ازدراء الاديان 

فالنقد قالنار التى تختبر المعادن 
فالذى معدنه قش سيحترق 
اما الذى معدنه الماس فسيضىء اكثر ولن يحترق​


----------



## كليماندوس (26 مايو 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> انا مع التخلص من قانون ازدراء الاديان
> 
> فالنقد قالنار التى تختبر المعادن
> فالذى معدنه قش سيحترق
> اما الذى معدنه الماس فسيضىء اكثر ولن يحترق​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2016)

كليماندوس قال:


> *هل تتوقع حدوث اى تغيير فى هذا الامر فى ظل حزب النور المتمثل فى البرلمان
> مجرد معرفة رؤيتك فى الامر *


 *[FONT=&quot]د " آمنة نُصير " فى خصومة شخصية مع الأزهر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]واخدة الموضوع تحدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]من غير المعقول ( فى المبتدأ ) أن تُطالب بألغاء مادة فى القانون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دون أن تطرح لها البدائل ... خاصة لو كانت المادة تتعلق بالدين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكى تفعل ذلك عليك بالجلوس مع الأطراف المعنية لسماع وجهة نظرهم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم طرح البديل أو التعديل المُقترح لمناقشته تشريعياً... (أمثلة)[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) تم ألغاء عقوبة الحبس فى مواد السب والقذف والأكتفاء بالغرامات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( ما عدا قذف الأعراض ) لأنها من ثوابت الشريعة الأسلامية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) تم إقرار التصالح فى كثير من عقوبات الحبس فى الجُنح بعد أن كانت واجبة التنفيذ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](*) تم إقرار التصالح فى جنايات الأستيلاء على المال العام بعد أن كانت واجبة التنفيذ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهكذا ...الأمثلة كثيرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لكن تيجى تقول ألغى المادة دى كدة وخلاص أصلها مش عاجبانا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى عملية أستعراض عضلات مش موجودة أصلاً[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## كليماندوس (27 مايو 2016)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *من غير المعقول ( فى المبتدأ ) أن تُطالب بألغاء مادة فى القانون دون أن تطرح لها البدائل ... خاصة لو كانت المادة تتعلق بالدين
> .......
> لكن تيجى تقول ألغى المادة دى كدة وخلاص أصلها مش عاجبانا
> دى عملية أستعراض عضلات مش موجودة أصلاً*


*إذن استطيع ان استنتج النتيجه وهى :*





*- - - - - - *
*إسمحلى ان اُقدم خالص شًكرى لشخصك أ /* *عبـــود *
*لإهتمامك بالرد + التوضيح 
و*





​


----------



## كليماندوس (19 يونيو 2016)

*غدا.. محاكمة مقيم دعوى  ازدراء الإسلام  ضد فاطمة ناعوت لإهانته القضاء*


*



*


*تستأنف محكمة جنح السيدة زينب، والمنعقدة بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة  بزينهم، غدا الاثنين، نظر ثانى جلسات محاكمة المحامى محمد عفيفى مقيم دعوى  ازدراء الدين الإسلامى ضد الكاتبة فاطمة ناعوت، لاتهامه بإهانة السلطة  القضائية. كانت نيابة السيدة زينب أمرت بإخلاء سبيل المحامى محمد عفيفى  مقيم دعوى ازدراء الأديان ضد الكاتبة الصحفية فاطمة ناعوت بضمان وظيفته فى  يوليو 2015، وذلك على ذمة اتهامه بإهانة دائرة جنح السيدة برئاسة المستشار  خالد جمال الدين، أثناء نظر جلسة دعواه ضد الكاتبة داخل غرفة المداولة  بالمحكمة. يذكر أن المستشار خالد جمال الدين أبو بكر أمر بالتحفظ على  عفيفى، مقيم الدعوى ضد ناعوت تمهيدًا لإحالته للمحاكمة الجنائية، أثناء  مرافعته بإحدى جلسات قضية ازدراء الدين الإسلامى التى أقامها المحامى ضد  الكاتبة الصحفية، فيما واجهه رئيس الجلسة ببعض بوستات نشرها على صفحته  الشخصية بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، واتهمه بإهانته القضاة ووزير  العدل. *


​


----------



## كليماندوس (11 يوليو 2016)

*حبس مقيم دعوى إزدراء الأديان ضد فاطمة ناعوت 6 أشهر






حبس مقيم دعوى إزدراء الأديان ضد فاطمة ناعوت 6 أشهر لإهانة القضاء     كتب أحمد إسماعيل قضت محكمة جنح السيدة زينب ، المنعقدة بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة بزينهم، بحبس المحامى محمد عفيفى مقيم دعوى إزدراء الأديان ضد الكاتبة فاطمة ناعوت 6 أشهر وغرامة مالية 10 ألف جنيه بتهمة إهانة السلطة القضائية، وغرامة 20 ألف جنيه للسب والقذف وكفالة 1000 جنيه. وقال المحامي منتصر الزيات، دفاع المحامي المتهم خلال مرافعته، بالجلسة الماضية إنه هناك خصومة بين القاضي وبين موكله محمد عفيفي، وأنه اتخذ إجراءات باطلة وفقا للدستور والقانون وهي التحفظ على محام. كانت نيابة السيدة زينب، قد أمرت بإخلاء سبيل عفيفى، بضمان وظيفته فى يوليو 2015، وذلك على ذمة اتهامه بإهانة دائرة جنح السيدة، برئاسة المستشار خالد جمال الدين، أثناء نظر جلسة دعواه ضد الكاتبة داخل غرفة المداولة بالمحكمة. كان المستشار خالد جمال الدين أبو بكر، أمر بالتحفظ على عفيفى تمهيدًا لإحالته للمحاكمة الجنائية، أثناء مرافعته بإحدى جلسات قضية ازدراء الدين الإسلامي التي أقامها المحامى، ضد الكاتبة الصحفية فيما واجهه رئيس الجلسة ببعض منشوراته على فيسبوك، واتهمه بإهانة القضاة ووزير العدل.

​*


----------



## كليماندوس (24 نوفمبر 2016)

*أول تعليق من فاطمة ناعوت بعد الحكم بحبسها






علقت الكاتبة الصحفية فاطمة ناعوت، على حكم محكمة جنح مستأنف السيدة زينب بحبسها 6 أشهر مع إيقاف التنفيذ، قائلة: "الحمد الله".

وأضافت "ناعوت" فى تصريحات لـ"اليوم السابع": "كنت أتمنى الحصول على البراءة، ولكن هذه الحكم يؤكد ويجدد ثقتى فى القضاء المصرى".

كانت محكمة جنح مستأنف السيدة زينب، برئاسة المستشار جهاد حسين، المنعقدة بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة بزينهم، قضت اليوم الخميس، بحبس الكاتبة الصحفية فاطمة ناعوت 6 أشهر مع إيقاف التنفيذ، وذلك فى الاستئناف المقدم منها على حكم حبسها 3 سنوات بتهمة ازدراء الأديان.​*


----------

